# FWC tickets from drones???



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

First of all, this is one of those friend of a friend stories. But anyways, a friend of mine's friend got a ticket today in carrabelle, supposedly from a drone that took video of them keeping illegal fish. Anybody ever heard of this? The story is a few hours after the boat owner returned home, they showed up at his house. Apparently it was an FSU drone.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Possible but unlikely. Very few organizations, including Government Agencies get to operate drones and then it is almost always within an airspace closure. 

Seems far fetched to me.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Wife and I saw one hovering over Choctaw beach on the way home from Nick's the other day...air force testing maybe...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I heard of it happening a few years ago in Orange Beach. The were fileting snapper and keeping the cuts out of season offshore and were busted by 'aerial photos'. Heard that from the girl who's brother was on the boat.


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

Was on PBS last night a show about drones! The first record of one being shot down was by illegal hunters in the U.S. was being operated by game wardens was only half watching almost asleep. Should be on the web somewhere


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OH NO!!!!! I pee'd the other day, am I in trouble?


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

That's crazy. How far can they control those things? Next they'll be issuing BUI's 70 miles offshore lol.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Realtor said:


> OH NO!!!!! I pee'd the other day, am I in trouble?


Lol didn't think about that!


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Don't doubt it cause the MS DMR has one. Their justification is called Homeland Security. They have been using them for a while. Our tax dollars at it's finest. 

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2010/02/22/Drones-may-be-used-in-Gulf-of-Mexico/UPI-74451266856978/

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=214769660919529725423.0004bde31d74fe6eb1ece


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a five year old. I fear what big brother has in store for her. This is BEYOND outrageous.

Funny they do it quietly and on a small segment of the population just to ease us into it. Before you know it we are all going to be felons. Maybe cathunter is on to something....


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I live next door to Topsail Hill Preserve State Park and over the park property seems to be one of Eglins practice areas for the drones. Every Wed and Thurs night you can see 2,3 sometimes 4 flying around in circles. You can tell it`s drones by the distinct hum when they fly over. I know this because I have a few friends in the military that have told me about the drone training on Eglin.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> OH NO!!!!! I pee'd the other day, am I in trouble?


 You should be safe. That level of magnification on a drone camera is probably 2-300 years away.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Lil' Scout said:


> You should be safe. That level of magnification on a drone camera is probably 2-300 years away.


Ha Ha thats a "knee Slapper"!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Three of my customers have been issued fines after being busted by the coast guard via drones. They are out there!

Wonder how many fines it takes before the drone is paid for


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, I think piss' n would be the easiest thing....heck how bout squating to dump and get caught on video/pics then brought up fer illegal dumping!!!!! Hahaha!The


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Drones*

NMFS (department of commerce) has them to moniter F/V traffic down south to keep guys from slipping in and out of the islands so easily. I havent heard of one in the gulf but it only makes since they would be up here Coast Guard has used then for years for drug enforcment. Only a matter of time before its all shut down they have to enforce it somehow.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dont know how true it is but heard a couple stories of them busting people with satellite as well.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

It could happen, but right now it's all a friend of a friend stories. So I call bs till someone pops up that says they got a ticket not a friend of a friend. If the fwc ever starts drone enforcement your likely to hear about it first as they will publicize it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, ya'll have to tell, what are these folks getting busted for by the birds?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> It could happen, but right now it's all a friend of a friend stories. So I call bs till someone pops up that says they got a ticket not a friend of a friend. If the fwc ever starts drone enforcement your likely to hear about it first as they will publicize it.


:thumbsup: Exactly...


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Well....now I am a believer. A really good friend went fishing out of Carrabelle today and was about 30 miles offshore. He thought he caught a glimpse of something in the sky, he said he thought it was the moon at first. Then he noticed it getting close, to the point where it was hovering over his boat. He said it looked very similar to the predator drone they use overseas. It was white, about the size of a cessena, a small tail rudder, and a tail propellor. Made no noise and had a huge camera lense on it. After hovering for a few minutes, it took off, and apparently it moves very very quickly.

I'm glad I told him about the guy getting a ticket, or he would of thought it was aliens lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

these things are $$$$$$$$$$$$$ the govt. both state and fed, would have to write (and collect) on a lot of fines to justify them......


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> these things are $$$$$$$$$$$$$ the govt. both state and fed, would have to write (and collect) on a lot of fines to justify them......


 
I'm not saying if they are or they aren't using the drones, however, if you consider the fuel in the boats they are saving, the man hours they save and the amount of square miles they can cover that boats can't in the same time frame, I would guess the justification for the money maybe there or really close...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I'm not saying if they are or they aren't using the drones, however, if you consider the fuel in the boats they are saving, the man hours they save and the amount of square miles they can cover that boats can't in the same time frame, I would guess the justification for the money maybe there or really close...


just simply sit at the passes or better yet the docks.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I'm not saying if they are or they aren't using the drones, however, if you consider the fuel in the boats they are saving, the man hours they save and the amount of square miles they can cover that boats can't in the same time frame, I would guess the justification for the money maybe there or really close...


Good point....I feel like it's an invasion of privacy though, but I reckon if you think about it the fwc and coast guard do the same thing with binoculars. I wonder if these things are armed???


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I think this is kind of ridiculous, I mean it is a huge invasion of privacy to me in my own mind. I don't keep any illegal fish, hell, I don't catch any fish when I try haha but I don't feel like they should be able to do something like that. Train or do whatever but that's like spying on your kids when they get too quiet.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Crabtree has to have the photos so he can have "the best possible information":whistling: when he is factoring in how many more days to take off the snapper season for illegal taking!!!!His sugar daddys got enough money to cover the costs!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> I think this is kind of ridiculous, I mean it is a huge invasion of privacy to me in my own mind. I don't keep any illegal fish, hell, I don't catch any fish when I try haha but I don't feel like they should be able to do something like that. Train or do whatever but that's like spying on your kids when they get too quiet.


Privacy? there isn’t any privacy when your outside! My home insurance just pissed in the wind for weeks because they saw a diving board from Google earth image taken over a year ago. They saw that and tried to drop me. Privacy, come on. Your recorded just about everywhere you go. If not in the name of "Public Safety/National Security" then in the name of "Not gonna get sued or ripped off by these people".....


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Fish N Tales said:


> After hovering for a few minutes, it took off, and apparently it moves very very quickly.


A fixed wing aircraft with propeller propulsion, please elaborate?


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Skippy said:


> A fixed wing aircraft with propeller propulsion, please elaborate?


 
Beats me.....I'm just passing the story on


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you don't do anything illegal, you have nothing to worry about. I have a hard time believing with a drone that you could tell the difference between a Mingo and a Red Snapper, and multiple types of grouper. I just don't see how you could get a ticket unless you were a complete moron keeping 15 lb snapper. 

I also have a huge issue with the Coast Guard issuing tickets for anything game related. I am no expert but I know the rules and regs on most the fish better than almost all the FWC officers I run into, the Coast Guard IMO has no authority or know how to issue tickets on Game violations. Boating safety is another story.

I think drones have a lot of uses for our government agencies, but we as citizens have the right and necessity to keep the government in check on these things. Remember the government works for us as citizens, not the other way around.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> Remember the government works for us as citizens, not the other way around.


Our current administration does not agree with this


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Can't tell the type of fish*

They can do better than that they can read the time on you wrist watch if they want to.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

billin said:


> They can do better than that they can read the time on you wrist watch if they want to.


Your right on that, my buddy in the Air Force will tell you the same thing. :yes:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's a pretty good video of what we can expect in the future. Not so much about what level of detail can be viewed; license plates, watch faces etc... but how this subtle and comprehensive surveillance is going to be a part of our future. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e95_1359267780

I think they can zoom that badboy in a little tighter than suggested in the video.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Here's a pretty good video of what we can expect in the future. Not so much about what level of detail can be viewed; license plates, watch faces etc... but how this subtle and comprehensive surveillance is going to be a part of our future.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e95_1359267780
> 
> I think they can zoom that badboy in a little tighter than suggested in the video.


Wow! I wander what they are capable of that they are not telling us?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Is your friend going to go to court to contest the ticket? I believe he may have a right to see the evidence brought against him and would be able to see the pics from the possible drone. If I were him, I would post those things in a heartbeat and let the word spread. The pics should also be public info also.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Here's a pretty good video of what we can expect in the future. Not so much about what level of detail can be viewed; license plates, watch faces etc... but how this subtle and comprehensive surveillance is going to be a part of our future.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e95_1359267780
> 
> I think they can zoom that badboy in a little tighter than suggested in the video.


 Thats really scary stuff. The last few comments of the video from the women is what freaks me out. The land of the free? Under 24 hour survellance doesn`t sound like freedom to me. Controlled freedom is more like it. :cursing:


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

k-p said:


> Is your friend going to go to court to contest the ticket? I believe he may have a right to see the evidence brought against him and would be able to see the pics from the possible drone. If I were him, I would post those things in a heartbeat and let the word spread. The pics should also be public info also.


I'm not sure if he is going to contest it or not. It was a friend of a captain buddy of mine, so I'm 3rd generation on this story. However, the guy that saw a drone this past weekend IS a great friend of mine. I guess they are flying them out of tyndall afb?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> If you don't do anything illegal, you have nothing to worry about.


Tell that to the AR and AK owners out there that haven't done anything illegal with them. Personally, I worry about our eroding freedoms way to often, with IMO, good reason.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fish N Tales said:


> I'm not sure if he is going to contest it or not. It was a friend of a captain buddy of mine, so I'm 3rd generation on this story. However, the guy that saw a drone this past weekend IS a great friend of mine. I guess they are flying them out of tyndall afb?


They have drones they fly out of tyndall to weapons test, they shoot them down with missiles. I am not sure if they have others. The launch pads for said drones is right on 98 there about halfway between tyndall and Mexico Beach, right off the road in plain sight. Certainly no secret and they have been there for years. I have no clue if they have others.

Look at that Warsaw - Jewfish controversy recently. I am not worried about drones in the least at this time, they are incredibly expensive still. You can not tell me that you can tell the difference between a king/ wahoo, red snapper/ black snapper, and multiple grouper with even a good camera. I have caught each and there are times when I looked across the boat and had to get closer to tell. Certainly not enough to right a ticket. I have had FWC officers do a boat check and have to pull up the regs double check. I just don't see them being able to write us tickets over fish anytime soon.

The government has some incredible technology to use, but there is still a huge lag between what they actually have that works and what you see in the movies.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

be glad they didnt shoot a missle, obama,s next use of drones and fisherman


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

For those complaining of invasion of privacy: Would it be an invasion of privacy if it was USCG or MP in a chopper with binoculars?


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Im thinking i may put my radar unit on a gimbal mount so that i can point it up when Im out there. Lol Oh and by the way fishtales you got to catch fish for it to be against the law.....just saying


----------



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

baldona523 said:


> They have drones they fly out of tyndall to weapons test, they shoot them down with missiles. I am not sure if they have others. The launch pads for said drones is right on 98 there about halfway between tyndall and Mexico Beach, right off the road in plain sight. Certainly no secret and they have been there for years. I have no clue if they have others.


The target drones at Tyndall are all jet based, the largest being remote control F-4s (google QF-4 and QF-16). I am not sure if they have predator type drones for other use, but I don't think you would mistake a target drone (usually bright orange) as a predator or any other prop based aircraft.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

pilotkal said:


> Im thinking i may put my radar unit on a gimbal mount so that i can point it up when Im out there. Lol Oh and by the way fishtales you got to catch fish for it to be against the law.....just saying


Haha! Did y'all do any good this past weekend?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You would be amazed and alarmed if you knew what was flying around. Check out all the "NO FLY ZONE" msgs that come out. :whistling:


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

why dont some one shoot it outta the sky and say they thought it was something from north korea over here to shoot missiles at us =) at lest the boat people will be on the news for all us to see if it true


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

baldona523 said:


> The government has some incredible technology to use, but there is still a huge lag between what they actually have that works and what you see in the movies.



Yep, it's hard enough for the guys oversees to get positive ID on a haj putting in an IED much less the different species of snapper or fish. The best optic they have on them is IR and that's not in color obviously.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

If this is true, they sure are spending a lot of money to save a few fish that they're just gonna blow up with the next rig removal anyway!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Drones*

If it isn't true why do you think they are trying to make it illegal for LEO use in this state. Peeps you are correct with one exception no one is shooting at civilian drones they fly lower and slower with higher resolution cameras the military doesn't necessarily get all the latest and greatest anymore billions of federal dollars are available to fight the war on drugs it's all a matter of writing a grant


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

billin said:


> If it isn't true why do you think they are trying to make it illegal for LEO use in this state. Peeps you are correct with one exception no one is shooting at civilian drones they fly lower and slower with higher resolution cameras the military doesn't necessarily get all the latest and greatest anymore billions of federal dollars are available to fight the war on drugs it's all a matter of writing a grant


You really think with FWC funding problems right now they can afford a multi million dollar (yes they are that expensive) drone?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

All about the grant writers


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

billin said:


> All about the grant writers


Any expenditure would be available via the FOIA and I am sure there would be something said about it. If they were going to get a multi million dollar grant I think the FWC would likely use it to update their vessels and equipment rather than squander it on a drone to write petty tickets, but hey who knows.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

You might want to dig a little deeper several county sheriffs offices use them already for drug interdiction not saying they buy them for ticket writing but they will and can use them to prevent drugs from entering the country they have been used for years in south fl for that very purpose they are much cheaper to operate than helicopters immigration also uses them so just to give you a snapper ticket probable not but if they see me they see um there is a huge nation wide push to get local LEOs using them it cuts down on operating cost and is considered to be safer than helicopter operation I have no doubt the military grade predator drones cost millions but they are not the only ones in production in fact you can buy your own personal mini drone for a couple of grand on ebay


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

billin said:


> You might want to dig a little deeper several county sheriffs offices use them already for drug interdiction not saying they buy them for ticket writing but they will and can use them to prevent drugs from entering the country they have been used for years in south fl for that very purpose they are much cheaper to operate than helicopters immigration also uses them so just to give you a snapper ticket probable not but if they see me they see um there is a huge nation wide push to get local LEOs using them it cuts down on operating cost and is considered to be safer than helicopter operation I have no doubt the military grade predator drones cost millions but they are not the only ones in production in fact you can buy your own personal mini drone for a couple of grand on ebay



A drone that has the range to spy on you 40 miles out to sea cost a lot of money, not just a couple grand. I know of the drones you are talking about and they don't have the ability to see that great of detail. The smaller the drone the less payload of technology it can hold. No doubt they can see enough to do drug interdiction but they can't tell if someone is keeping illegal fish. They could probably tell if someone was fileting fish at sea though.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

As I said in an earlier post, it doesn't seem very likely. I have first person experience with remote sensing, drones and manned aircraft while working with a large federal agency. Sniper is right these things aren't cheap, you don't just dash out and buy one and put it to work. FAA controls the airspace (except for some military bases and other special spots) and closely watch out for UAV's. 

On the other had most agencies can buy sensors that can be mounted on fixed and rotor wing aircraft that can watch you from a significant distance. These sensors keep getting cheaper and are likely less than $25K now. Put one a Cessna 152 at 1200 AGL and you can "observe" a lot. I'd be more worried about that approach rather than a drone.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

This is copied from the FWC weekly reports. 


The vessel Peter Gladding and crew along with NOAA officials spent six days in the Dry Tortugas testing an unmanned, remote-controlled drone called, “the Puma AE.” The Puma AE captures images, video, and has infrared capabilities. During the test flight, it was used to map corals, locate turtles, and track migrating birds. While in flight, the small aircraft Puma AE is extremely stealthy and can barely be seen or heard and can be launched, operated, and recovered from small vessels. Because of its numerous attributes, officers were quick to realize that the aircraft is also perfect for law enforcement applications. The operation concluded with Officers Martin Messier, Raul Pena-Lopez, and Josh Peters issuing two federal citations. The first citation was issued onboard a diving vessel operation that illegally entered, moored, and conducted diving activity within the Tortugas North Ecological Reserve without an access permit. The second citation was issued on a sailing vessel actively fishing illegally within the Tortugas South Ecological Reserve. The officers also issued a citation for a marine sanitation device violation after they discovered the y-valve was not properly secured.
Lieutenant David Dipre attended the Monroe County Chamber of Commerce Annual Banquet and received the Officer of the Year Award presented by the Monroe County Chapter of the Organized Fishermen of Florida. The award was to recognize his outstanding commitment and service achieved through innovative and continued efforts in fisheries law enforcement and service to the community.

This was back in September or October


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Yep*

Like I said before local LEOs have them congress is trying to limit there use as we speak that should serve as a clue folks. Oh yeah and with 13 more days to go I can't help myself that's a fact jack


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Issuing a citation for having a boat in a wildlife sanctuary is one thing. Issuing a citation because they could see the species of fish being harvested from the drone is another.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

There is no such thing as privacy anymore. The Country you live in is no longer free. All this does not surprise me one bit. I don't think any of it is right. Thanks to the president everyone voted for. 'Merica!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

For what it's worth, GW Bush enacted PATRIOT, which allowed spying domestically and indefinite imprisonment without trial. This crap didn't start with Obama.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fwc*

like I said not likely but who knows mabe that is how the wrote the ticket. As far as the clarity on cameras goes gotta be pretty dang good they could read the hull registration numbers to issue the tickets. As far as the fish who knows but being as agressive as law enforcment can be with a new toy it wouldnt surprise me one bit.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Boboe said:


> For what it's worth, GW Bush enacted PATRIOT, which allowed spying domestically and indefinite imprisonment without trial. This crap didn't start with Obama.


I rather blame him then bush.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

*FWC using Drones to patrol local waters?*

A buddy of mine was fishing yesterday offshore and said he was buzzed several times by a small drone. He fishes for a living and said he had heard that FWC was using a predator drone to look for folks cleaning fish offshore. I would image they will be using that technology to see if folks are keeping ARS in federal waters after the closure. 

I wasn't on the boat but would take this captains word as if I had seen it myself.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How much do these drones cost?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Don"t know what they cost,but,it don"t matter to FWC!They got boats from shallow water skiffs to patrol boats to ships they use In the DRY TORTEGAS,more toys (like drones) dosen"t suprize me!Not sure but I heard over 600 officers in law enforcement along with Resorce protection agents and Investagators working with NOAA and USWS.ALL your tax dollars at work!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

buckhunter32175 said:


> A buddy of mine was fishing yesterday offshore and said he was buzzed several times by a small drone. He fishes for a living and said he had heard that FWC was using a predator drone to look for folks cleaning fish offshore. I would image they will be using that technology to see if folks are keeping ARS in federal waters after the closure.
> 
> I wasn't on the boat but would take this captains word as if I had seen it myself.


Was this in Panama City? We have major military and government testing done in this area, my guess is the drone had more to do with that than ARS. It certainly was not a Predator Drone run just by FWC, those things cost $20 million or more which is quite a bit more than a patrol boat or 2.

Panama City has at least 1 drone squadron they use for missile testing, they launch the drones and shoot missiles at them to test the missiles. Most likely what your friend saw was something along the lines of this.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*What a mess*

The feds have nothing better to do with our money. Then the states always are willing to take it.

Think this though. 
1) What does the drone and the all the technology on board cost? 200
300, 500 thousand dollars?

2) What is the cost to train the operators? another 100, 200 thousand?

3) What does it cost to maintain and operate a drone? 100 thousand/yr?

4) What does it cost to enforce/prosecute the law on a person they have seen "Filleting" $150 worth of fish fillets? 100-200 thousand/yr

Even if they received $2000 for each "drone ticket", how could the cost be justified? Remember this crime is "Handling a small amount of illegal fish."

Piss on this! Put one over areas that have high crime rates. Crimes where the criminals carry guns, where people (not fish) are preyed upon, where the victims are human beings, with real life friends and families. Places where robberies rapes, and "homes/businesses are broken into"........ ie WHERE CRIMINALS CAN BE FOUND COMMITTING CRIMES THAT ARE CALLED FELONIES AND THE VICTIMS ARE YOU AND I..... not a few fish!!!

Once we have solved some of that by using drones, then perhaps use them to protect some of our over regulated fish populations.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh, the technology is there. I just don't think they are displaying it yet and using it on what this thread is about. I've seen some pixs from the early 90's from the P-3's taking pix of port during the Bosina war with a small pod attached. The pod is about he size of a drone today. You could see the people on deck of the boats while inport and they were taking pictures from 15-17 miles out. 

That was two decades ago. I'm sure they have shrunk it down and made is lighter by now. Digital cameras were not even available to the public then. Hell the internet wasn't even around as we know it, just office to office.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

buckhunter32175 said:


> A buddy of mine was fishing yesterday offshore and said he was buzzed several times by a small drone. He fishes for a living and said he had heard that FWC was using a predator drone to look for folks cleaning fish offshore. I would image they will be using that technology to see if folks are keeping ARS in federal waters after the closure.
> 
> I wasn't on the boat but would take this captains word as if I had seen it myself.


Target practice anyone???? I wonder if the harassing a sportsman law would apply in these type things. Oh that's right, it's ok when it's the gov't doing the harassment.:whistling:

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/11/us/animal-rights-drones

I like this part from the article:

_*Sounds to me like this will create a whole new shooting sport," the site said. "PETA Drone Target Shooting."*_


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Back in April Gov. Scott signed into law that drones can not be used by law enforcement to spy on citizens without a warrant.

http://blog.tenthamendmentcenter.co...-signs-anti-drone-bill-into-law/#.UchYGr0o6cw


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

baldona523 said:


> we as citizens have the right and necessity to keep the government in check on these things. Remember the government works for us as citizens, not the other way around.



Do you really think we could do anything against the government? We are not in control of anything. They can and do any damn thing they want with no repercussions. We the people don't run shit.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

The way I see it if you aren't breaking the law you don't need to worry about it. They use helicopters at high altitude for speeding tickets and DNR surveillance in WI.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

startzc said:


> The way I see it if you aren't breaking the law you don't need to worry about it. They use helicopters at high altitude for speeding tickets and DNR surveillance in WI.


This is the most dangerous thing that can be said when it concerns our constitutional freedoms. Is it then ok for police to enter and search your car, your home, your person, I mean if you're not doing anything wrong then you don't have a thing to worry about, right? This is the definition of slippery slope.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> How much do these drones cost?


Do you honestly think they care about the cost. They just keep printing money to cover the cost, even though it makes the money you already have worth less. That is inflation my friend. At this point they could care less about money.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Skippy said:


> A fixed wing aircraft with propeller propulsion, please elaborate?


A feisler storch can hover in a 20-25 headwind. I'm sure several hundred feet off the ground that a very slow moving craft would appear to hover.

My problem comes from the fact that the predator drones do what they do from 10's of thousands of feet. Well beyond the level of being to high to be easily seen.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

baldona523 said:


> Was this in Panama City? We have major military and government testing done in this area, my guess is the drone had more to do with that than ARS. It certainly was not a Predator Drone run just by FWC, those things cost $20 million or more which is quite a bit more than a patrol boat or 2.
> 
> Panama City has at least 1 drone squadron they use for missile testing, they launch the drones and shoot missiles at them to test the missiles. Most likely what your friend saw was something along the lines of this.


You seem confused between target and spy drones.Military targets not the same as FWC spy drones.You have any idea how much it cost to man and run the "Peter Gaulding" on its cruises?FWC has to much funding for fish cops.Take that money and spend it to fight real crime.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

The LaJess II said:


> Back in April Gov. Scott signed into law that drones can not be used by law enforcement to spy on citizens without a warrant.
> 
> http://blog.tenthamendmentcenter.co...-signs-anti-drone-bill-into-law/#.UchYGr0o6cw


OK


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Panama city is the panhandle head quarters for FWC.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

Fish N Tales said:


> That's crazy. How far can they control those things? Next they'll be issuing BUI's 70 miles offshore lol.


 i think they are controlling drones in afganistan from the us if im not mistaken


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

With the technology on those things, if they were spying on you, you wouldn't know they were there. I know they have gotten ridiculous on these ARS but don't think they are buzzing boats offshore in hopes of writing a snapper violation.


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted



lobsterman said:


> Lyin Too said:
> 
> 
> > How much do these drones cost?
> ...


Cost doesnt matter. When they hover they download all the info in your GPS and sell it at GSA auctions.LOL.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> OH NO!!!!! I pee'd the other day, am I in trouble?


 Naah. The detail isn't that small on a drone photo. :whistling:


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

706Z said:


> OK


Yep, I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like a good topic for the new section!! 👍🎣


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

We've been using this to target fish and the best thing about it is it's not illegal. Been winning all the tournaments.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Tobiwan said:


> Sounds like a good topic for the new section!! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57251;


Just do a google search on Peter Gladding in Dry Tortegas.Testing drones in OCT.Month long mission in MAY.Sounds like to much funding to me,what do you think?:001_huh::blink:
Wonder how much stabilizing binoculars cost these days?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://tbo.com/list/military-news/noaa-drones-find-home-at-macdill-hangar-20130608/


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Need to wear disguises while at sea I guess.*

I'm gonna wear this one.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

FYI when I was gator hunting in Gulf County a couple years ago, FWC was waiting at the ramp for us in a remote location when we pulled up. They said they had an airplane watching spotlights and giving them locations on the ground. 

But that is very remote locations and for short season....oh wait kinda like ARS.


----------

